# Deals and Steals from Spring ECLSTS



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Had a great time at the show today. There was a great crowd, lots of boxes going out the door along with many happy faces on both sides of the counter.
The exhibition room was great as usual with beautifully detailed custom weathered and decorated loco's, along with some truly stunning live steam engines.

Axel had the New Zimo Color touch-screen Hand held DCC cab, which looked fantastic. 
The new Intermodal containers, and the animated figures looked very nice, the beer drinking guy was to cool.
The production versions of the new Proline curved switches as well as the custom made large radius curved switches were really sweet. 
He also had the R10 and the new 3 way switches on hand.

I'll post some pics on Sunday.

Now on to the good stuff









The prices were on par with the awesome deals of last falls ECLSTS, which was really surprising.

My big scores of the day were an Aristo UP E8 for $225 and a yellow box Aristo FA1 PRR for $125 from Nicholas Smith,(he also had SD45's for $225, Dash-9s for $295, and Tank, Reefer, Box, and Stock cars 3 for $100)
I got a new 7 car PRR (yellow box) Aristo Heavyweight for $900. Trainworld was also very aggressive, I picked up a two of the LGB PRR 4 car Ore sets for $290!
The Aristo Nickel Plate show cars were very sharp and still $50 with metal wheels. They were also selling the 2010 Club cars for only $35 with plastic wheels.

There were many other great deals to many for one trip, so I'll be going back again tomorrow









Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Day two was another very good day.

I was talked into a UP yellow box 6 car heavyweight set from Trainworld for $700, well he didn't have to twist my arm to hard at that price









Matt from St Aubins also hooked me with a new Conrail SD70 with 4 intermodal cars for $470.

And last but not least while I was helping Axel pack up Chris from Nicholas Smtih dropped by with the new PRR RS3 for $211, 
it looked so lonely that I had to give it a new home







.

The prices were a little better than on Friday, but the supply was much lower. My advice is if you see something you really want on Friday, 
and the price is good, don't take the chance that it will be there on Saturday.


If you guys have the opportunity to make it out here it really is worth the effort.

Ron


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

My purchases:

1 bottle smoke fluid
1 bottle Sinbad glue
10 mini SPST switches
some people
a couple coal loads

Sights and sounds and smell of ECLSTS ..... .....Priceless 


I'm saving my $$$$$ for the Aristo Consolidation due out this spring and lots of throttle time on the real thing this summer. 


Tom P


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup Ron I agree, There were some 

very good deals at the show even 

on Sat............







Robbie at 

RLD had some smokin deals.

I also saw a new Bachmann Forny

for 250.00. Too bad i wasnt into 


Narrow guage.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I seen Ro had shells. I need a gp 38-2 shell. wish I was there.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 25 Mar 2011 10:17 PM 
Had a great time at the show today. There was a great crowd, lots of boxes going out the door along with many happy faces on both sides of the counter.
The exhibition room was great as usual with beautifully detailed custom weathered and decorated loco's, along with some truly stunning live steam engines.

Axel had the New Zimo Color touch-screen Hand held DCC cab, which looked fantastic. 
The new Intermodal containers, and the animated figures looked very nice, the beer drinking guy was to cool.
The production versions of the new Proline curved switches as well as the custom made large radius curved switches were really sweet. 
He also had the R10 and the new 3 way switches on hand.

I'll post some pics on Sunday.

Now on to the good stuff









The prices were on par with the awesome deals of last falls ECLSTS, which was really surprising.

My big scores of the day were an Aristo UP E8 for $225 and a yellow box Aristo FA1 PRR for $125 from Nicholas Smith,(he also had SD45's for $225, Dash-9s for $295, and Tank, Reefer, Box, and Stock cars 3 for $100)
I got a new 7 car PRR (yellow box) Aristo Heavyweight for $900. Trainworld was also very aggressive, I picked up a two of the LGB PRR 4 car Ore sets for $290!
The Aristo Nickel Plate show cars were very sharp and still $50 with metal wheels. They were also selling the 2010 Club cars for only $35 with plastic wheels.

There were many other great deals to many for one trip, so I'll be going back again tomorrow









Ron
I walked right by you when I saw you buying rhe set. It was the only PRR set there!
Lao


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't buy too much. I got a Black Box PRR Heavyweight Diner for $100 from Nick Smith, a USA PRR Streamliner Dome from St. Aubin, and a Vanderbilt Tender for $40 from the NCMEC Booth. Also got a building model from Colorado Structures(?). After seeing the US Army Consolidation I want one. LAstly I had the first run of my K4. 
LAO


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree the Army connie looked sweet and it ran very smooth. Nick Smith had a 6 car PRR set for $1070 and a PRR E8 for $225,
I went to get a soda and think about the price and by the time I got back both were gone, lol
Then I ran into the nice guy at the across from St Aubins and he hooked me up with the 7 car set cheaper!

I guess sometimes when you snooze you Win,









Ron


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't buy too much. I picked up a couple of show cars first thing Friday. Nice cars, we ran them Friday night! I also picked up Luke a Thomas set for Christmas from Star Hobby. Saturday, when St. Aubins dropped their price well below what I paid on Friday, Star hooked me up with a snowplow for Thomas. Good guys, and I will buy more from them. I was tempted to pick up a used 2015 with sound tender, but ended up letting that go. 

But my best deal was on Friday. I was looking around for the aristo track clamps for the Pietown and Western and the only ones I saw were at Nicholas Smith and he wanted $16 for 10. Yikes! I happened across an out of the way dealer who had a 100 pack on the shelf. I asked him how much and he said $17!! I snapped those up quick! It was all he had and I think he was happy to be rid of them. 

Nick, are you sure it was a Bachmann forney and not the new Hartland forney? I saw that Hartland 2-4-4 over in the G-scale junction booth. Nice looking engine. I didn't see much bachmann stuff anywhere, but then again, I wasn't looking for it either. Nicholas Smith had a MTH 4-6-4 for $549, but I saw that leaving very early on Friday. 

Overall, I didn't think there was very much to buy this year at all, but then, there hasn't been a whole lot of new product hitting the shelves in the last year, anyway. And I know that when I have a couple of hundred bucks to spend it always seems like there is too much to buy!! 

I did talk to the Bachmann folks and they indicated that the next version of their big hauler will have metal gears! They also said they're going to address the front truck and make it track better. I think that is great news! I also liked the look of the redone 2-4-2T Lyn. For some reason, the double ender looks good to me. Looks like a good choice for the Pietown and Western, as well. 

The aristo 2-8-0 looked and ran very nicely at the aristo booth. I think the smoke looked really good, too. Not sure how many of you were able to see that. Because of the smaller diameter stack, it looks like more smoke than out of say, my mallet or mikado stack, which are larger. I have a video of it at home and I'll post it later on, if I have time. That New Haven RS-3 looked good to me, as well. 

I also found out that Wayne at the CT G scalers is making FL-9s, so I gave him a verbal order for one. Hey, it was the first and only piece of actual New Haven RR equipment that I saw and rode behind with regularity! 

Overall, I had a lot of fun at this show. Mostly hanging out, connecting with old friends and meeting new ones. I felt like it was not as busy as in years past, but perhaps that's because I wasn't trying to buy a ton of stuff. I got to spend two full days with my 6 month old daughter, who did really good at her first train show. I suspect that she also enjoyed seeing all the other people and watching the trains run. At least, she didn't complain much at all!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 28 Mar 2011 07:22 AM 



Nick, are you sure it was a Bachmann forney and not the new Hartland forney? I saw that Hartland 2-4-4 over in the G-scale junction booth. Nice looking engine. I didn't see much bachmann stuff anywhere, but then again, I wasn't looking for it either. Nicholas Smith had a MTH 4-6-4 for $549, but I saw that leaving very early on Friday. 





Hey Mark, 

Yea it was a bachmann Forney, i had to double check it to make sure.

It was sitting under a table with 2 Bachmann 4 4 0's for 249.00 I think it was 

Nick Smith booth all the way down in the left hand corner of the show.

Very good deal it was. saw them as we were doing our last sweep before leaving at 1pm


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

That is a good deal! The prices of those have been much higher, so it is a bit of a shock to see them that low! Was the custom painted Bachmann 4-4-0 for $175 still at Nick Smith on Saturday?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 27 Mar 2011 07:37 PM 
I seen Ro had shells. I need a gp 38-2 shell. wish I was there. 
You should call Ro up on Monday, he had GP-38 bodies for $20.00 plus other spare body parts.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 28 Mar 2011 08:10 AM 
Nick,

That is a good deal! The prices of those have been much higher, so it is a bit of a shock to see them that low! Was the custom painted Bachmann 4-4-0 for $175 still at Nick Smith on Saturday? 
Mark

I never saw it, must have been sold.


----------

